# Vista Home Premum Firewall



## CoralAnn (Dec 23, 2007)

I have Norton firewall turn on but the computer keeps wanting to turn the window firewall on what can I do to stop this. The computer keeps wanting to change back to the windows firewall.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Interesting. There should be an option within Norton to suppress the Windows alerts.


----------

